# Windows 10: Marktanteile übertreffen die von Windows 7



## AntonioFunes (2. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Marktanteile übertreffen die von Windows 7* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Windows 10: Marktanteile übertreffen die von Windows 7*


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2019)

Wer sich wundert, dass noch immer soviele Leute mit Win 7 unterwegs sind, das sind halt großteils Firmenrechner und private Altgeräte. Zum normalen Surfen und Mailen reicht ja auch ein zehn bis 15 Jahre alter PC noch locker aus und die Masse der "Gelegenheitsnutzer" ist genau wie bei Spielen nun einmal riesig.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer sich wundert, dass noch immer soviele Leute mit Win 7 unterwegs sind, das sind halt großteils Firmenrechner und private Altgeräte. Zum normalen Surfen und Mailen reicht ja auch ein zehn bis 15 Jahre alter PC noch locker aus und die Masse der "Gelegenheitsnutzer" ist genau wie bei Spielen nun einmal riesig.


 korrekt, trotzdem wundere ich mich immer wieder über die Sturheit einiger Leute in meinem Umfeld, die einen ausreichend neuen PC haben, aber trotzdem lieber jeweils 6 Minuten für das Starten von Windows und eines Browsers warten anstatt dass sie mal Windows neu draufmachen...   in Firmen wiederum hat man zu oft auf Systeme gesetzt, bei denen es inzwischen irrsinnig aufwendig wäre, umzusteigen, weil man die ganze Software-Infrastruktur anpassen müsste.


----------



## Gorgomir (2. Januar 2019)

Ich nutze immer noch Windows 7, weil es so läuft und aussieht, wie ich es will. Ich habe die volle Kontrolle und muss dafür nichts in der Registry ändern oder irgendwelche Tools installieren oder Programme deinstallieren. In Windos 10 gibt es Werbung, es hat Probleme mit alter Software und Hardware, die Updates scheinen regelmäßig eine Katastrophe zu sein und werden ohne Eingriffe zwangs installiert.  Windows 10 bietet mir keinen Vorteil, ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren keinen Schädling mehrauf meinem PC gehabt und behaupte mal, dass ich durch mein Verhalten und zusätzlch durch NoScript und Adblock auch weiterhin sicher bin. DX 10 brauche ich nicht, ich habe kein Spiel das davon profitiert, meine Xbox One S und PS4 würden mir zum zocken auch ausreichen, wenn DX 10 irgendwann Pflicht wird. Dann werde ich auf dem PC zum arbeiten und surfen zu Linux oder OS X wechseln und Windows 7 nur noch für DX 9-11 Spiele nutzen und eventuell noch für die Entwicklung von Windows Spielen. 

Dazu kommt noch, dass Windows so dermaßen hässlich und im Desing unflexibel ist, dass ich nicht bereit bin, dafür Geld auszugeben oder meine Windows 7 Lizenz zu opfern.


----------



## Emke (2. Januar 2019)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Ich nutze immer noch Windows 7, weil es so läuft und aussieht, wie ich es will. Ich habe die volle Kontrolle und muss dafür nichts in der Registry ändern oder irgendwelche Tools installieren oder Programme deinstallieren. In Windos 10 gibt es Werbung, es hat Probleme mit alter Software und Hardware, die Updates scheinen regelmäßig eine Katastrophe zu sein und werden ohne Eingriffe zwangs installiert.  Windows 10 bietet mir keinen Vorteil, ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren keinen Schädling mehrauf meinem PC gehabt und behaupte mal, dass ich durch mein Verhalten und zusätzlch durch NoScript und Adblock auch weiterhin sicher bin. DX 10 brauche ich nicht, ich habe kein Spiel das davon profitiert, meine Xbox One S und PS4 würden mir zum zocken auch ausreichen, wenn DX 10 irgendwann Pflicht wird. Dann werde ich auf dem PC zum arbeiten und surfen zu Linux oder OS X wechseln und Windows 7 nur noch für DX 9-11 Spiele nutzen und eventuell noch für die Entwicklung von Windows Spielen.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, dass Windows so dermaßen hässlich und im Desing unflexibel ist, dass ich nicht bereit bin, dafür Geld auszugeben oder meine Windows 7 Lizenz zu opfern.


Dann hast du dich mit Windows 10 (bzw. allgemein mit Windows) 0 und gar nicht beschäftigt. So viele falsche Informationen in einem Text deuten einfach darauf hin das du hier nur sinnlosen Frust auslässt. Zum Beispiel: wenn du DX10 nicht brauchst, dann war dein letztes Spiel noch vor 2010 (DX10 ist 2007 erschienen, falls dir das entgangen ist). Damit hast du deinen Beitrag ins Abseits geschossen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Januar 2019)

Das Bild finde ich gut: ein Windows, sie alle zu knechten?

Zum Thema. Tja, ich benutzte auch immer seltener Win7, immer häufiger Linux. Ich denke aber, dass 7 sich vermutlich noch länger mit relevantem Marktanteil halten wird als XP. Beim Umstieg auf 7 hatte man nämlich einen echten Vorteil (64-Bit-Architektur), beim Umstieg auf 10... naja.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Januar 2019)

Emke schrieb:


> wenn du DX10 nicht brauchst, dann war dein letztes Spiel noch vor 2010 (DX10 ist 2007 erschienen, falls dir das entgangen ist). Damit hast du deinen Beitrag ins Abseits geschossen.



Kaum ein Spiel benutzt DX10, zumindest nicht exklusiv. Noch lange Jahre nach dem erscheinen, waren die meisten Spiele DX9 und damit XP-kompatibel. Danach ist man direkt auf DX 11 geswitcht. Aus ähnlichen Gründen ist übrigens auch DX12 (um das ging es hier wohl) kaum verbreitet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2019)

Win 7 ist / war ja auch das beste Windows-Betriebssystem aller Zeiten bisher.. für mich zumindest. 

Und das Win 10 zunimmt, ist ja auch kein Wunder. Auf komplett pcs und co. wird das ja immer mehr verbreitet. Eigentlich überraschend, wie niedrig die Zahlen da noch sind. Das zeigt wie beliebt und kultig Win 7 noch ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das zeigt wie beliebt und kultig Win 7 noch ist.


Was ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen kann, das zeigt nur, wie unwissend und stur einige Leute sind. 

Sogar mein einer Cousin, 49, hat jetzt mal nach Jahren mit einem neuen Rechner "Zwangs"-gewechselt und er ist von Win 10 vollauf begeistert. Sein Kommentar "das ist ja gar nicht so anders wie 7 nur halt viel moderner".


----------



## 1xok (2. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sogar mein einer Cousin, 49, hat jetzt mal nach Jahren mit einem neuen Rechner "Zwangs"-gewechselt



Das ist der Punkt. Die Leute wechseln mit dem Rechner, weil der Update-Prozess zu oft fehlerbehaftet ist. Microsoft schafft es ja nicht mal W10 auf W10 in allen Fällen unfallfrei zu updaten. Beim Update von 7 auf 10 sollte man eine Neuinstallation als Plan B in jedem Fall mit einkalkulieren. Davor scheuen viele zurück. Und solange W7 läuft, wird es halt weiter benutzt. Ich mache es in einer meiner Windows VMs genauso. Im Gegensatz zu meiner W10 VM erhält die W7 VM sogar Sicherheitsupdates. Unter W10 hängt der Update-Prozess anscheinend mal wieder. 

Den Update-Prozess sollte Microsoft mal komplett überarbeiten, anstatt seine Nutzer als BETA-Tester zu missbrauchen.


----------



## Gorgomir (3. Januar 2019)

Emke schrieb:


> Dann hast du dich mit Windows 10 (bzw. allgemein mit Windows) 0 und gar nicht beschäftigt. So viele falsche Informationen in einem Text deuten einfach darauf hin das du hier nur sinnlosen Frust auslässt. Zum Beispiel: wenn du DX10 nicht brauchst, dann war dein letztes Spiel noch vor 2010 (DX10 ist 2007 erschienen, falls dir das entgangen ist). Damit hast du deinen Beitrag ins Abseits geschossen.



Natürlich war DX 12 gemeint, weisst du aber selbst. 

Welche Informationen sollen denn falsch sein? Anstatt wie ein getretener Fanboy herum zu schreien, könntest du dir dann auch die Mühe machen, die falschen Informationen zu bennen oder richtig zu stellen. Alternativ wäre Fresse halten natürlich auch eine sinnvolle Maßnahme.


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen kann, das zeigt nur, wie unwissend und stur einige Leute sind.


Wer noch nicht auf Win 10 gewechselt ist, muss deshalb noch lange nicht unwissend oder stur sein. Welche wirklich zwingenden Gründe soll es denn da Deiner Meinung nach geben? So lange Win 7 bei den Leuten weiterhin schnell und sicher läuft, kann man mit dem Wechsel auf Win 10 locker warten, bis es mit dem nächsten Rechnerkauf sowieso ins Haus kommt. Und wer auf seinem PC gerne ältere Spiele spielt und dafür auch nicht extra mit VMs rumhantieren möchte, fährt mit Win 7 tendentiell auch eher besser als mit Win 10.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2019)

Dass die Updates immer regelmäßig eine Katastrophe sein sollen, lese ich auch regelmäßig, als Windows 10 Nutzer der so ziemlich ersten Stunde kann ich das allerdings nicht bestätigen. Das dürfte wohl immer nur  einen kleinen, sehr speziellen Kreis betreffen. Mir als "Normalverbraucher" hatte da noch nie Probleme. Daher ist es mir persönlich auch völlig Wurst ob sich Updates automatisch installieren oder diese irgendwann erzwungen werden.
Mal abgesehen vom "Kachelsystem", welches anfänglich Standard war und für eine kurze Zeit nur mittels eines Tools umgestellt werden konnte um wieder die gewohnte Oberfläche zu haben, war ich auch noch nie gezwungen irgendwelche Tools zu installieren. Und diese eine kleine Ausnahme dürfte 90% der heutigen Win10-Nutzer nie betroffen haben.  
Werbung zeigt mir das System seltsamerweise auch nicht an, alte Software macht bei mir auch keine Probleme. Eher im Gegenteil sogar, kann mich nicht daran erinnern seit dem Umstieg nochmal Probleme gehabt zu haben in der Hinsicht. Auch die Performance ist unter Win10 einfach deutlich besser. Bei manchen Spielen habe ich damals teilweise kleine Mikroruckler nicht wegbekommen, egal mit welchen Einstellungen. Nach dem Umstieg auf WIn 10 lief alles wie geschmiert auf Ultra, obwohl am Setup nicht das geringste geändert wurde.
Generell habe ich in den vergangenen 3 Jahren weder formatieren müssen, noch hatte ich irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Probleme. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht mal irgendwelche kleinen Probleme, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke.

All die vermeintlich stichhaltigen Argumente welche gegen Windows 10 sprechen sollen, kann ich selbst nicht nachvollziehen. Da wird halt einfach viel Unsinn geschrieben und nachgeplappert, ohne sich selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Ich wäre vermutlich auch skeptisch, wenn ich nicht auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen zurückgreifen könnte, aber für mich fällt das in die Kategorie "was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht". Die ganzen vermeintlichen Probleme die Windows 10 angeblich verursachen soll, dürften wirklich nur einen Bruchteil der Benutzer betreffen.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2019)

Ein Problem für älter Mensche ist, das die Oberfläche sich verändert und neue (teilweise überflüssige Dinge) installiert werden.
Meine Schwiegermutter hat damit echt Mühe. Da wird bei Skype mal wieder was verändert und die Funktionen beim Start von Windows (PIN) wird angefragt. etc...
Das ist manchmal schon für mich eine Umstellung. Aber für ältere Menschen, ben denen das Hirn nicht mehr ganz so schnell ist, ist das sehr verwirrend und ärgerlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Die Leute wechseln mit dem Rechner, weil der Update-Prozess zu oft fehlerbehaftet ist. Microsoft schafft es ja nicht mal W10 auf W10 in allen Fällen unfallfrei zu updaten. Beim Update von 7 auf 10 sollte man eine Neuinstallation als Plan B in jedem Fall mit einkalkulieren.


Das ist einfach nicht wahr, mag einige Leute treffen, die irgendwie ein komplett kaputtes System haben aber im Normalfall läuft Win 10 stabiler und unfallfreier (auch bei Updates) als jedes andere System. 



> Davor scheuen viele zurück.


Weil sie Win 10 nicht kennen ...



> Und solange W7 läuft, wird es halt weiter benutzt. Ich mache es in einer meiner Windows VMs genauso. Im Gegensatz zu meiner W10 VM erhält die W7 VM sogar Sicherheitsupdates. Unter W10 hängt der Update-Prozess anscheinend mal wieder.


Ist eben Gewöhnungssache, neues schreckt erst mal ab...



> Den Update-Prozess sollte Microsoft mal komplett überarbeiten, anstatt seine Nutzer als BETA-Tester zu missbrauchen.


Wieso? Er funktioniert wunderbar ...



shaboo schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht auf Win 10 gewechselt ist, muss deshalb noch lange nicht unwissend oder stur sein. Welche wirklich zwingenden Gründe soll es denn da Deiner Meinung nach geben? So lange Win 7 bei den Leuten weiterhin schnell und sicher läuft, kann man mit dem Wechsel auf Win 10 locker warten, bis es mit dem nächsten Rechnerkauf sowieso ins Haus kommt. Und wer auf seinem PC gerne ältere Spiele spielt und dafür auch nicht extra mit VMs rumhantieren möchte, fährt mit Win 7 tendentiell auch eher besser als mit Win 10.


Also bei mir läuft Win 10 schneller und stabiler als es Win 7 je getan hat, und das auf etlichen Rechnern. Als Zocker kommt noch DX12 hinzu und mit alten Spielen hatte ich bisher auch keinerlei Probleme, was wohl auch daran liegt, dass ich meine alten Schachteln mit CDs alle 600Km entfernt geparkt habe und nur ältere Titel von GoG oder Steam zocke und die alle laufen völlig reibungslos mit Win 10.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Problem für älter Mensche ist, das die Oberfläche sich verändert und neue (teilweise überflüssige Dinge) installiert werden.
> Meine Schwiegermutter hat damit echt Mühe. Da wird bei Skype mal wieder was verändert und die Funktionen beim Start von Windows (PIN) wird angefragt. etc...
> Das ist manchmal schon für mich eine Umstellung. Aber für ältere Menschen, ben denen das Hirn nicht mehr ganz so schnell ist, ist das sehr verwirrend und ärgerlich.


Jupp, das ist es eben, wie eben mein Cousin, der nutzt zwar auch ewig Computer beruflich aber eben für Office und kennt sich selbst nicht so gut mit PCs aus. Wenn etwas läuft, und man es gewohnt ist, ist halt die Hürde erstmal groß etwas neues auszuprobieren, besonders wenn es das alte auch tut. 
Und ich gebe zu, ich finde die mit Win 8 eingeführten Apps auch nervig, die sind halt mehr oder minder für Tablet Computer gedacht, wo sie sicher ihre Berechtigung haben, aber sie sind halt erheblich unflexibler als echte Programme. Mich nervt z.B., dass Skype erst mal nur als App kommt, also erst runterschmeißen und das normale Desktop Skype installieren.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2019)

ego1899 schrieb:


> All die vermeintlich stichhaltigen Argumente welche gegen Windows 10 sprechen sollen, kann ich selbst nicht nachvollziehen.



hier gehts imo in erster linie auch eher ums prinzip: die verweigerer _wollen_ win 10 einfach bäh finden. vielleicht wegen des shops, man weiß es nicht.
irgendwann steigen sie dann doch um, weil software xyz nicht mehr läuft - was natürlich ebenfalls microsoft angehängt wird. wer konsequent ist, meidet windows eben fortan. dazu sind dann aber doch die allerwenigsten bereit, behaupte ich mal.
man muss nicht bei den ersten sein, das seh ich auch so. aber was mich angeht; ich hab bislang 4 pcs auf win 10 umgestellt, niemals eine komplette neuinstallation vorgenommen, und dennoch nie oder maximal kleinere probleme (genau genommen ein einziges, schnell gelöstes). bin ich repräsentativ? nee, natürlich nicht. und ich glaube durchaus, dass es hin und wieder mal zu problemen kommen kann, die vielleicht sogar tausende user betreffen. nur ist das bei hunderten millionen installationen dann eben eine zahl mehrere stellen hinter dem komma. das scheinen einige zu vergessen.


----------



## DeathMD (3. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieso? Er funktioniert wunderbar ...



Ich glaube man muss da ein wenig genauer unterscheiden seit Windows 10. Die Updates (Sicherheitspatches) laufen in der Regel problemlos durch, bei den Systemupgrades (Frühjahr und Herbst) sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Die verursachten bei mir schon einige Probleme. Apps waren plötzlich wieder da, Startmenü zurückgesetzt, Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, einmal hat sich sogar das gesamte User Profil zerschossen, alle Taskleisteneinträge waren weg und selbst wenn man sie neu hinzufügte, fehlten sie nach einem Neustart wieder. Zum Glück war ich noch nie von so schwerwiegenden Problemen betroffen, dass einfach mal alle Daten nach einem Upgrade weg waren. Wunderbar sieht für mich da doch ein wenig anders aus und du hattest vl. bisher einfach Glück. Ich hab da auch nicht daran herum gebastelt, weil es privat sowieso nur als Spielestarter dient und mir der Aufwand deshalb zu groß wäre.


----------



## Weissbier242 (3. Januar 2019)

Für mich hat Microsoft einfach einen Riesen Job gemacht. Seit erscheinen von Windows 8 hab Ich auch nicht ansatzweise das kleinste Problem auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern und seit Windows 10 nicht mal irgendwelche Treiber Probleme oder sonstiges. Wo einen früher MAC User immer belächelt haben ist jetzt bei Windows der fall und das bei den Millionen von verschiedenen Hardwarekonfigurationen am Markt. Es läuft einfach! Seit 2013 keinen PC mehr neu aufgesetzt, keinen schlimmen Virus, keine Treiberprobleme, keine nennenswerten Abstürze mehr gehabt usw, jedes Game lief und andere Programme.

Respekt Microsoft, wenn Ich daran denke wie oft Ich unter XP meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe weil irgendetwas gar nicht mehr funktionierte!


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss da ein wenig genauer unterscheiden seit Windows 10. Die Updates (Sicherheitspatches) laufen in der Regel problemlos durch, bei den Systemupgrades (Frühjahr und Herbst) sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Die verursachten bei mir schon einige Probleme. Apps waren plötzlich wieder da, Startmenü zurückgesetzt, Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, einmal hat sich sogar das gesamte User Profil zerschossen, alle Taskleisteneinträge waren weg und selbst wenn man sie neu hinzufügte, fehlten sie nach einem Neustart wieder. Zum Glück war ich noch nie von so schwerwiegenden Problemen betroffen, dass einfach mal alle Daten nach einem Upgrade weg waren. Wunderbar sieht für mich da doch ein wenig anders aus und du hattest vl. bisher einfach Glück. Ich hab da auch nicht daran herum gebastelt, weil es privat sowieso nur als Spielestarter dient und mir der Aufwand deshalb zu groß wäre.



Man muss dazu sagen, dass Microsoft bei den großen Updates empfiehlt, das System am besten komplett neu aufzusetzen. Im Endeffekt waren diese "Service Packs" ja auch komplett neue Installationen und keine einfachen Updates. Wie ich oben schon anführte, waren auch bei mir Einstellungen weg und auf Standard zurückgesetzt, war zwar ärgerlich aber jetzt kein Beinbruch, da sich ja sehr schnell alles wieder "hinklicken" ließ. Ein Teilgrund warum das zurückgesetzt wurde ist übrigens, weil sich die Einstelloptionen geändert haben. Das ist auch für ein paar Minuten immer erst mal irritierend, wenn man Optionen neu suchen muss aber sobald man es einmal gemacht hat geht es dann wieder.


----------



## DeathMD (3. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, dass Microsoft bei den großen Updates empfiehlt, das System am besten komplett neu aufzusetzen. Im Endeffekt waren diese "Service Packs" ja auch komplett neue Installationen und keine einfachen Updates. Wie ich oben schon anführte, waren auch bei mir Einstellungen weg und auf Standard zurückgesetzt, war zwar ärgerlich aber jetzt kein Beinbruch, da sich ja sehr schnell alles wieder "hinklicken" ließ. Ein Teilgrund warum das zurückgesetzt wurde ist übrigens, weil sich die Einstelloptionen geändert haben. Das ist auch für ein paar Minuten immer erst mal irritierend, wenn man Optionen neu suchen muss aber sobald man es einmal gemacht hat geht es dann wieder.



Ja wie gesagt, zum Glück bin ich vor größeren Problemen bisher auch verschont geblieben und der Großteil war einfach nur nervig. Nur das mit dem zerschossenen User Profile konnte ich nicht fixen und kam um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum. Insgesamt muss ich auch sagen, dass Windows 10 bisher am wenigsten Probleme verursacht hat, soll nicht heißen, dass nicht noch Potential für Verbesserung da wäre.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, zum Glück bin ich vor größeren Problemen bisher auch verschont geblieben und der Großteil war einfach nur nervig. Nur das mit dem zerschossenen User Profile konnte ich nicht fixen und kam um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum. Insgesamt muss ich auch sagen, dass Windows 10 bisher am wenigsten Probleme verursacht hat, soll nicht heißen, dass nicht noch Potential für Verbesserung da wäre.



Potenzial für Verbesserung und auch neue Features gibt es immer. 

Seitdem ich meinen Desktop mit am TV angeschlossen habe finde ich z.B. toll, dass ich die Soundausgabe für verschiedene Programme auf verschiedene Ausgabegeräte legen kann, das kam mit dem April Update. Jetzt muss das nur noch möglich sein mehrere Mäuse und ggf. Tastaturen nutzen zu können... dann kann ich störungsfrei zocken, während meine bessere Hälfte zeitglich auf dem gleichen Rechner TV schaut.


----------



## 1xok (3. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seitdem ich meinen Desktop mit am TV angeschlossen habe finde ich z.B. toll, dass ich die Soundausgabe für verschiedene Programme auf verschiedene Ausgabegeräte legen kann, das kam mit dem April Update. Jetzt muss das nur noch möglich sein mehrere Mäuse und ggf. Tastaturen nutzen zu können... dann kann ich störungsfrei zocken, während meine bessere Hälfte zeitglich auf dem gleichen Rechner TV schaut.



Lässt sich bei Ubuntu schon immer mit beim Lautstärkeregler einstellen. Für mich eine Desktop-Grundfunktion auf niedrigstem Niveau.  

Für Windows gibt es (sozusagen als Bastellösung) das Programm  Audio-Router (gerade gefunden, nicht getestet):

https://jwiese.eu/de/blog/2016/12/a...e-audio-ausgabe-von-programmen-unter-windows/
https://github.com/a-sync/audio-router/releases/

Aber natürlich ist es sinnvoller ein Betriebssystem zu aktualisieren, wenn solche Grundfunktionen fehlen. Bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt, dass sowas unter Windows noch ein Thema ist. Ist Windows noch im Early-Access? 

Nutze es derzeit nur in VMs für Banking und Steuern. Muss es demnächst aber vielleicht mal für PUBG auf Hardware installieren. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall zur aktuellsten Version greifen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2019)

das liegt aber hardware bedingt das viele zu win 10 wechseln mussten und nicht an microsoft 

mein mainboard ist vor 6 monaten krepiert und das neue mainboard hatte nur noch einen win 8 / win 10 chipsatz der usb tastarturen beim installieren erlaubt. bei windows 7 wurde meine tastartur nicht anerkannt


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Lässt sich bei Ubuntu schon immer mit beim Lautstärkeregler einstellen. Für mich eine Desktop-Grundfunktion auf niedrigstem Niveau.
> 
> Für Windows gibt es (sozusagen als Bastellösung) das Programm  Audio-Router (gerade gefunden, nicht getestet):
> 
> ...



Nein, das geht auch unter Linux nicht, zumindest nicht vor ein, zwei Jahren. Ich rede hier von Software Sound auf verschiedene Hardware aufteilen also etwa auf zwei Soundkarten und parallel abspielen, den einen Ton auf einer Soundkarte, den anderen auf der anderen. Das ist KEINE Desktop-Grundfunktion.

Software Lösungen habe ich probiert, funktionierten alle nicht so wirklich gut.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Ich nutze immer noch Windows 7, weil es so läuft und aussieht, wie ich es will. Ich habe die volle Kontrolle und muss dafür nichts in der Registry ändern oder irgendwelche Tools installieren oder Programme deinstallieren. In Windos 10 gibt es Werbung, es hat Probleme mit alter Software und Hardware, die Updates scheinen regelmäßig eine Katastrophe zu sein und werden ohne Eingriffe zwangs installiert.  Windows 10 bietet mir keinen Vorteil, ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren keinen Schädling mehrauf meinem PC gehabt und behaupte mal, dass ich durch mein Verhalten und zusätzlch durch NoScript und Adblock auch weiterhin sicher bin. DX 10 brauche ich nicht, ich habe kein Spiel das davon profitiert, meine Xbox One S und PS4 würden mir zum zocken auch ausreichen, wenn DX 10 irgendwann Pflicht wird. Dann werde ich auf dem PC zum arbeiten und surfen zu Linux oder OS X wechseln und Windows 7 nur noch für DX 9-11 Spiele nutzen und eventuell noch für die Entwicklung von Windows Spielen.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, dass Windows so dermaßen hässlich und im Desing unflexibel ist, dass ich nicht bereit bin, dafür Geld auszugeben oder meine Windows 7 Lizenz zu opfern.



Da muss ich dir in einigen Punkten wiedersprechen.

Auch in Win 7 hast du nicht die volle Kontrolle, wenn du einigermaßen sicher sein willst *musst *du Updates zulassen, sonst bist du ganz schnell offen.
Wo hast du in Win 10 Werbung? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht was du wirklich meinst.
Zwangs Updates der z.B. Hardware Treiber unter Win 10 kannst du umgehen wenn du es vernünftig installierst, nämlich im Offline Modus. Wenn du nicht weißt wie das geht, ich kann gerne mal ein kleines Tuto dafür machen.
Und aller zum trotzt, wenn du kein DX 10 brauchst dann bist du auch kein Gamer der sagen wir mal neueren Spiele, also ist es eh egal was du hast. Wie hier shcon gesagt wurde, für Mails surfen u.a. brauchst du nicht einen Top Rechner mit Win 10, da reicht auch ein alter XP Rechner für.
Ob Win 10 hässlich ist ist Geschmackssache und es ist nicht Unflexibler als andere Windows Systeme. Und Opfern brauchst du dafür so gut wie keine Lizenz, Win 10, oder eine Win 7 Lizenz zum aufwerten kostet kaum mehr als 10€, also das ist ja wohl nicht viel.
Meiner Meinung nach hast du viele Alibi Argumente Contra Win 10 eingebracht die eventuell wohl aus Hörensagen entstanden sind.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das geht auch unter Linux nicht, zumindest nicht vor ein, zwei Jahren.



Das geht unter Linux seit 15 Jahren. Solange gibt es PulseAudio und JACK. Das sind die beiden großen Middleware-Projekte, die das unter Linux regeln. Auch verfügbar für Windows. Für jedes laufende Programm mit Soundausgabe finde ich  beim Lautstärkeregler folgende Auswahlbox auf meinem Ubuntu-System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM204 ist der Chip meiner Nvidia Grafikkarte, der auch als Soundkarte fungiert. Alleine die Grafikkarte verfügt über vier Outputs. Im Beispiel oben habe ich das Profil des ersten HDMI Ports voreingestellt. Der führt zu meinem Fernseher.  Und dort kommt der Sound einer Anwendung auch zuverlässig an, wenn ich das Profil in der Dropbox auswähle. Seit vielen Jahren. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von Software Sound auf verschiedene Hardware aufteilen also etwa auf zwei Soundkarten und parallel abspielen, den einen Ton auf einer Soundkarte, den anderen auf der anderen.



Du gibst beispielsweise den Sound vom Webbrowser auf dem Fernseher aus und den Sound eines Games auf Deinem Headset. Davon rede ich. Oder was meist Du?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist KEINE Desktop-Grundfunktion.



Nein, das ist moderne Raketenphysik. Aber wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst, hier auf die Schnelle ein Blogbeitrag von 2009, der die Funktion unter Linux beschreibt:

https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/sounds-mit-pulseaudio-umleiten/

Seit vielen Jahren ist das alles bereits vorinstalliert und in die übrige Benutzeroberfläche integriert. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Software Lösungen habe ich probiert, funktionierten alle nicht so wirklich gut.



Es ist Middleware und die muss der Hersteller in sein Betriebssystem integrieren. Dann funktioniert das auch. Wie gesagt, PulseAudio gibt es seit 15 Jahren. Und das konnte das von Anfang an. Dafür wurde es ja geschaffen.

Wie hast Du denn bisher bei Spielen wie Minecraft den Sound auf Dein USB-Headset gelegt? Viele Spiele unterstützen keine Auswahl des Soundoutputs und schicken alles nach "Default". Das ist zumeist der interne Soundchip des PCs. Dort will man den Sound aber nicht immer haben. Was hat man dann bisher unter Windows getan?


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Was hat man dann bisher unter Windows getan?


Gar nichts, es hat einfach  funktioniert. 

Ja ich weiß so etwas kennst du nicht, da muss man erstmal rumfriemeln bei dir.

Aber glaube mir, Win 7/10 ist nicht mehr das was du denkst. Wir schreiben 2019 und nicht Win 98/XP Zeiten. 
Das solltest du mal bedenken.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Gar nichts, es hat einfach  funktioniert.



Ich denke, Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. Lies erstmal die Beiträge. Oder gibt Windows den Sound gleichzeitig auf sämtlichen Geräten aus?

EDIT: Habe die bisherige Lösung für Windows nach kurzer Suche gefunden. Frickeln ist angesagt:

https://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/146706/sending-minecraft-audio-to-different-output-device


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. Lies erstmal die Beiträge. Oder gibt Windows den Sound gleichzeitig auf sämtlichen Geräten aus?
> 
> EDIT: Habe die bisherige Lösung für Windows nach kurzer Suche gefunden. Frickeln ist angesagt:
> 
> https://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/146706/sending-minecraft-audio-to-different-output-device



Da brauch man unter Win nicht wrikeln, ist einfach da und eine Lösung, man muss nur wissen wo es ist in den Einstellungen. Also mit sowas einfachem  brauchst du mir gar nicht kommen. lol. 
Lassen wir mal diesen Windows/Linux blödsinn. Hier ist da was zu finden und hier da. Da gibt es zwar Unterschiede, aber die spiegeln sich anders wieder.
Ein Linuxer wie du weiß wo er was findet, ein Windows Anwender auch, Umgekehrt sieht es schon anders aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Äh, @ 1xOK, das ist kein Systemfeature von Linux sondern eine extra Software ... also von wegen, das ist Standard für Betriebssysteme... und du schreibst ja selbst, die Software gibt es auch für Windows ... 

Die Software, die ich probiert hatte funktionierte nur nicht immer zuverlässig, gerade bei Spielen. Von daher bin ich ziemlich begeistert, dass das System(!) selbst jetzt so eine einfache Möglichkeit anbietet, einfach das Programm auswählen und das Gerät wechseln und siehe da, der Sound vom Film kommt auf den Fernseher, der vom Spiel gleichzeitig auf meine Kopfhörer. 

Unter Windows konnte man schon immer das Soundausgabe-Gerät wählen, Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher, Sound Einstellungen. Da kommt dann eine Liste aller Audio-Geräte und man kann auswählen wo er abspielen soll.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Unter Windows konnte man schon immer das Soundausgabe-Gerät wählen, Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher, Sound Einstellungen. Da kommt dann eine Liste aller Audio-Geräte und man kann auswählen wo er abspielen soll.


Ich sagte ja, kennt er nicht. Er verwechselt Win Heute immer noch mit dem was vor Zig Jahren mal war. Ich denke er weiß gar nicht nicht wie gut Win 10 heute Überhaupt ist. Er würde sich wundern das es besser als Linux ist und je Linux war.
Nebenbei, Linux ist Top, das Problem ist die teils miserable Software die von auch gerade von Free angeboten wird und die jeder anbieten darf und alle glauben weil für Linux ist es gut. Das ist eben der Größte Bulshit.
Linux als solches ist Top, das meiste (nicht alles natürlich)darum für den Normal User ist Müll.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äh, @ 1xOK, das ist kein Systemfeature von Linux sondern eine extra Software ... also von wegen, das ist Standard für Betriebssysteme... und du schreibst ja selbst, die Software gibt es auch für Windows ...



Es ist eine Middleware zur Verwaltung des Linux Soundsystems und genauso integraler Bestandteil des grafischen Ubuntu-Betriebssystems wie derzeit noch der X-Server.  Wenn Du Pulseaudio unter Ubuntu deinstallierst, dann wird der gesamte Ubuntu-Desktop entfernt, weil dieser von Pulseaudio abhängt. Es ist unter Linux nicht einfach irgendeine beliebige Software. Und inwieweit Pulseaudio unter Windows arbeitet, weiß ich nicht. Es hat Jahre gedauert bis das System stressfrei unter Linux lief, da es ein komplexer Systemdienst ist.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Software, die ich probiert hatte funktionierte nur nicht immer zuverlässig, gerade bei Spielen. Von daher bin ich ziemlich begeistert, dass das System(!) selbst jetzt so eine einfache Möglichkeit anbietet, einfach das Programm auswählen und das Gerät wechseln und siehe da, der Sound vom Film kommt auf den Fernseher, der vom Spiel gleichzeitig auf meine Kopfhörer.
> 
> Unter Windows konnte man schon immer das Soundausgabe-Gerät wählen, Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher, Sound Einstellungen. Da kommt dann eine Liste aller Audio-Geräte und man kann auswählen wo er abspielen soll.



Sorry, aber für mich ergibt diese Aussage keinerlei Sinn. Wenn es schon immer ging, was hat sich denn dann bitte geändert? Ob ich als Ausgabegerät nun ein an HDMI angeschlossenes Fernsehgerät oder ein USB-Headset wähle, ist doch vollkommen Hupe. Darum kümmert sich das Betriebssystem bzw. eine Middleware wie Pulseaudio. 

Na ja, ich werde es mir wohl selber anschauen müssen.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Es ist eine Middleware zur Verwaltung des Linux Soundsystems und genauso integraler Bestandteil des grafischen Ubuntu-Betriebssystems wie derzeit noch der X-Server.  Wenn Du Pulseaudio unter Ubuntu deinstallierst, dann wird der gesamte Ubuntu-Desktop entfernt, weil dieser von Pulseaudio abhängt. Es ist unter Linux nicht einfach irgendeine beliebige Software. Und inwieweit Pulseaudio unter Windows arbeitet, weiß ich nicht. Es hat Jahre gedauert bis das System stressfrei unter Linux lief, da es ein komplexer Systemdienst ist.


@Spiritogre  hat von Linux gesprochen und nicht von Speziell Ubuntu!


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Es ist eine Middleware zur Verwaltung des Linux Soundsystems und genauso integraler Bestandteil des grafischen Ubuntu-Betriebssystems wie derzeit noch der X-Server.  Wenn Du Pulseaudio unter Ubuntu deinstallierst, dann wird der gesamte Ubuntu-Desktop entfernt, weil dieser von Pulseaudio abhängt. Es ist unter Linux nicht einfach irgendeine beliebige Software. Und inwieweit Pulseaudio unter Windows arbeitet, weiß ich nicht. Es hat Jahre gedauert bis das System stressfrei unter Linux lief, da es ein komplexer Systemdienst ist.
> 
> Sorry, aber für mich ergibt diese Aussage keinerlei Sinn. Wenn es schon immer ging, was hat sich denn dann bitte geändert? Ob ich als Ausgabegerät nun ein an HDMI angeschlossenes Fernsehgerät oder ein USB-Headset wähle, ist doch vollkommen Hupe. Darum kümmert sich das Betriebssystem bzw. eine Middleware wie Pulseaudio.
> 
> Na ja, ich werde es mir wohl selber anschauen müssen.



Zunächst meinte ich Linux-Distributionen allgemein, wie Batze schon anmerkte. Und eine Middleware bleibt eben letztlich eine Fremdsoftware, ob die in ein System von den Distributoren eingebaut wird oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle. 

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nicht ganz genau verstanden worum es genau ging? Unter Windows habe ich bei mir z.B. aktuell vier Audiogeräte, eigentlich sogar sechs wenn ich Steam Link und die interne Soundkarte vom Mainboard mitzähle, nämlich meine zwei Monitore und den Fernseher jeweils als HDMI Gerät wählbar und hat meine Soundblaster. Grundsätzlich kann man ein Gerät als Standard definieren, das wird dann immer genutzt. Will ich den Sound woanders ausgeben kann ich das über Sound Einstellungen einfach auswählen. Bzw. steckt man z.B. während des Betriebes ein USB Headset an, wird das u.U. auch gleich sofort automatisch dann für die Ausgabe gewählt. 
Grundsätzlich spielt dann natürlich standardmäßig alles eben über dieses eine Gerät. Oder man sagt halt, er soll mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig verwenden, halt über USB Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig ausgeben.
Dies funktioniert in Windows seit ewigen Zeiten so. 

Um verschiedene Geräte gleichzeitig für verschiedene Anwendungen zu nutzen brauchte man bisher halt eine Software wie Pulse, ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welche ich alles probiert hatte, es waren jedenfalls zwei Programme ähnlich wie Pulse, die funktionierten aber nicht so reibungslos, weil sie z.B. das Spiel nicht erkannten. Die eine hat auch wie unter dem Link auf den Screenshots zu sehen dieses Auswahlfeld mit dem Schlosssymbol, das war dann teilweise bei mir auch gesperrt, ich konnte da also teilweise nichts auswählen.

Seit es die Erweiterten Soundeinstellungen gibt braucht man aber eben keine Zusatzsoftware mehr sondern kann Ein- als auch Ausgabegeräte einzeln für jede Software einstellen, sodass gleichzeitig verschiedene Geräte genutzt werden können, die parallel verschiedene Quellen abspielen / aufnehmen.
So kann man dann auch z.B. wenn man Ton Aufnehmen will der Software direkt vom System sagen, dass sie nur Ton etwa vom Mikrofon aufnehmen soll und nicht von allen laufenden Quellen (wobei man sowas natürlich in guter Aufnahmesoftware auch selbst einstellen können sollte), so könnte man etwa gleichzeitig Musik im Hintergrund hören, ohne dass die Sprachaufnahme davon gestört wird.


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zunächst meinte ich Linux-Distributionen allgemein, wie Batze schon anmerkte. Und eine Middleware bleibt eben letztlich eine Fremdsoftware, ob die in ein System von den Distributoren eingebaut wird oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle.



Alles unter Linux ist aus dieser Perspektive "Fremdsoftware". Angefangen beim Kernel. Geheilt wird das durch die simple Tatsache, dass es Open Source ist. Ansonsten wäre es auch kaum möglich ein System derart verteilt zu entwickeln.

PulseAudio entspricht einem Windows-Systemdienst (unter Linux Dämon genannt). Solche Systemdienste implementieren beispielsweise Betriebssystem-Updates, die Druckwarteschlange oder DHCP. Ich rechne das mit zum Betriebssystem. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nicht ganz genau verstanden worum es genau ging?
> --- SNIP ----



Also man konnte bisher immer nur den Default ändern (für alle laufenden Programme) aber nicht unterschiedliche Prozesse unterschiedlichen Ausgabegeräten zuordnen? So hatte ich das durchaus verstanden. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seit es die Erweiterten Soundeinstellungen gibt braucht man aber eben keine Zusatzsoftware mehr sondern kann Ein- als auch Ausgabegeräte einzeln für jede Software einstellen, sodass gleichzeitig verschiedene Geräte genutzt werden können, die parallel verschiedene Quellen abspielen / aufnehmen.



Und wie denkst Du implementiert Microsoft das? Denkst Du der Micro-Kernel von Windows kümmert sich darum? Das ist genau wie unter Linux eine Middleware, die das implementiert. Nämlich der gute alte Audiosrv-Dienst, den es seit XP gibt:

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip2000/onlinefaq.php?h=tip2486.htm

Der macht exakt das, was PulseAudio tut. Daher hat das sehr wahrscheinlich auch schon immer unter Windows funktioniert. Es gab wahrscheinlich einfach nur kein (grafisches) Frontend seitens des Betriebssystems, um die hier diskutierte Einstellung vorzunehmen. Im Grunde unfassbar. Unter Linux gibt es das seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2019)

Nur weil die eine Fremdsoftware zum System zählst, gilt das eben noch lange nicht. Da kann ich ja auch kommen und sagen, dass ein von PC-Vertreiber X mit sagen wir mal Adobe Acrobat versehenes Windows dann Acrobat zum Windows System gehört...


----------



## DeathMD (7. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur weil die eine Fremdsoftware zum System zählst, gilt das eben noch lange nicht. Da kann ich ja auch kommen und sagen, dass ein von PC-Vertreiber X mit sagen wir mal Adobe Acrobat versehenes Windows dann Acrobat zum Windows System gehört...



Ist in dem Fall keine Fremdsoftware, sonst hättest du unter keiner Linuxdistro Sound. Die kommen alle mit pulseaudio und das ist eben der Systemdienst für die Soundausgabe in Linux der als eigenständiger Part entwickelt wird, weil er eben von allen genutzt wird.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Es gab wahrscheinlich einfach nur kein (grafisches) Frontend seitens des Betriebssystems, um die hier diskutierte Einstellung vorzunehmen. Im Grunde unfassbar. Unter Linux gibt es das seit über 10 Jahren.



Das graphische Frontend gibt es aber auch nicht auf allen Linuxdesktops. KDE kann das ganz bestimmt, aber das erschlägt dich auch mit Einstellungen, eben wie Windows. Unity hat es nicht und bei Gnome keine Ahnung. Es reicht aber immerhin pavucontrol nach zu installieren. Sollte jede Distro in den Repos haben und ist gerade mal 955 kB groß und schon hat man eine GUI dafür.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> korrekt, trotzdem wundere ich mich immer wieder über die Sturheit einiger Leute in meinem Umfeld, die einen ausreichend neuen PC haben, aber trotzdem lieber jeweils 6 Minuten für das Starten von Windows und eines Browsers warten anstatt dass sie mal Windows neu draufmachen...


Ich wundere mich immer über Leute, die sich mit der Startzeit von Windows beschäftigen.
Wenn ich nach Hause komme, mache ich den Rechner an (alleine schon, weil der mein Musikplayer ist), gehe aufs Klo, packe Einkäufe etc weg, setze Teewasser auf ...  und setze mich dann vor den Rechner. Ist mir also völlig latte, ob der 15 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten zum Starten braucht, ich sitz da ja eh noch nicht davor.



Gorgomir schrieb:


> In Windows 10 gibt es Werbung,


Wo soll die sein?



> Dazu kommt noch, dass Windows [10] so dermaßen hässlich und im Desing unflexibel ist, dass ich nicht bereit bin, dafür Geld auszugeben oder meine Windows 7 Lizenz zu opfern.


Falls es um das seit Win8 "neue Startmenü" geht ...: Das finde ich eine der besten Neuerungen in Win8/10. Endlich mal das umständliche 90er Jahre Relikt Startmenü(@Win95) weggeworfen. Seit Vista hatte ich eh WIN-Taste + _Programmname tippen _ zum Starten verwendet, anstatt mich da durchzuhangeln. Hier mal ein Bild als Vergleich:
WIN Taste drücken und dann die nötigen Mausbewegungen, bis man Programm X starten kann
(blau für Win8/10, rot für das klassische Startmenü)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Problem für älter Mensche ist, das die Oberfläche sich verändert [...] und die Funktionen beim Start von Windows (PIN) wird angefragt. etc...


Was für ne PIN? 
Ich meld mich in Win10 immer noch mit meinem MS Konto per Passwort an.



Batze schrieb:


> Ein Linuxer wie du weiß wo er was findet, ein Windows Anwender auch, Umgekehrt sieht es schon anders aus.


Äh - what?

Was ist denn "umgekehrt", wenn bei beiden das Gleiche zutrifft?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ist in dem Fall keine Fremdsoftware, sonst hättest du unter keiner Linuxdistro Sound. Die kommen alle mit pulseaudio und das ist eben der Systemdienst für die Soundausgabe in Linux der als eigenständiger Part entwickelt wird, weil er eben von allen genutzt wird.



Es ist müßig da vergleichend zu diskutieren, da Linux-Distributionen letztlich alle Stückwerk aus etlichen verschiedenen Programmen sind. Man hat halt den Kernel und alles andere ist letztlich "Fremdsoftware", da ja die meisten Distributoren keine Softwareteile selbst programmieren sondern alles nur aus einer Auswahl an Programmen für Linux zusammenklatschen und dann mehr oder minder gut aufeinander abstimmen und konfigurieren. 

Das Ding ist halt, man kann Pulse Audio dann meiner Ansicht nach nicht als "dadurch ist Linux besser als Windows früher bzw. kann mehr" anführen, eben auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es die Software auch für Windows gibt, nur da naturgemäß nicht zum System zählt, da nicht von den Windows Entwicklern selbst.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer über Leute, die sich mit der Startzeit von Windows beschäftigen.
> Wenn ich nach Hause komme, mache ich den Rechner an (alleine schon, weil der mein Musikplayer ist), gehe aufs Klo, packe Einkäufe etc weg, setze Teewasser auf ...  und setze mich dann vor den Rechner. Ist mir also völlig latte, ob der 15 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten zum Starten braucht, ich sitz da ja eh noch nicht davor.



Mag sein... wenn du mal nicht am Klo sitzt und schnell etwas erledigen willst, dann nervt es schon.  Allerdings könnte ich mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal ein so langsam startendes Windows gesehen habe. SSDs sind ja mittlerweile auch in Billigrechnern quasi Standard.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wo soll die sein?



Wenn du es nicht in den Einstellungen deaktiviert hast wird dir Werbung für bspw. Apps im Startmenü angezeigt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Falls es um das seit Win8 "neue Startmenü" geht ...: Das finde ich eine der besten Neuerungen in Win8/10. Endlich mal das umständliche 90er Jahre Relikt Startmenü(@Win95) weggeworfen. Seit Vista hatte ich eh WIN-Taste + _Programmname tippen _ zum Starten verwendet, anstatt mich da durchzuhangeln. Hier mal ein Bild als Vergleich:
> WIN Taste drücken und dann die nötigen Mausbewegungen, bis man Programm X starten kann
> (blau für Win8/10, rot für das klassische Startmenü)



Windows 8 war GUI-technisch furchtbar, Windows 10 hat das viel besser gemacht und das Startmenü unter Windows 7 sah eigentlich auch nicht so aus, wie auf deinem Screenshot. Das ist das klassische Startmenü und das haben wohl nur sehr wenige noch so genutzt und musste auch explizit so eingestellt werden.



Worrel schrieb:


> Was für ne PIN?
> Ich meld mich in Win10 immer noch mit meinem MS Konto per Passwort an.



Jep und anstatt dieses Passwort eingeben zu müssen kannst du einen PIN Code vergeben und dich damit einloggen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer über Leute, die sich mit der Startzeit von Windows beschäftigen.
> Wenn ich nach Hause komme, mache ich den Rechner an (alleine schon, weil der mein Musikplayer ist), gehe aufs Klo, packe Einkäufe etc weg, setze Teewasser auf ...  und setze mich dann vor den Rechner. Ist mir also völlig latte, ob der 15 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten zum Starten braucht, ich sitz da ja eh noch nicht davor.


Jupp, so habe ich das auch immer gemacht. 
Seit sechs Jahren hat mein Hauptrechner immer eine SSD, da hat sich das Thema zumindest bei denen aber ohnehin erledigt.



> Wo soll die sein?


Frage ich mich auch. Es gab die News auf diversen Seiten, gesehen habe ich davon aber noch nie was, nirgendwo.



> Was für ne PIN?
> Ich meld mich in Win10 immer noch mit meinem MS Konto per Passwort an.


Wenn du Win 10 jetzt mit aktueller Version neu installierst musst du eine PIN eingeben anstelle des Konto-Passwortes. Ich habe als PIN dann allerdings schlicht mein normales Passwort genommen, da man auch aktivieren kann, das auch Buchstaben genutzt werden.
Der ganze Login soll sich wohl Smartphones angleichen, ich glaube es gibt auch Geste, Fingerabdruck und Gesichtserkennung als Alternativen.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist müßig da vergleichend zu diskutieren, da Linux-Distributionen letztlich alle Stückwerk aus etlichen verschiedenen Programmen sind. Man hat halt den Kernel und alles andere ist letztlich "Fremdsoftware", da ja die meisten Distributoren keine Softwareteile selbst programmieren sondern alles nur aus einer Auswahl an Programmen für Linux zusammenklatschen und dann mehr oder minder gut aufeinander abstimmen und konfigurieren.
> 
> Das Ding ist halt, man kann Pulse Audio dann meiner Ansicht nach nicht als "dadurch ist Linux besser als Windows früher bzw. kann mehr" anführen, eben auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es die Software auch für Windows gibt, nur da naturgemäß nicht zum System zählt, da nicht von den Windows Entwicklern selbst.



Jep, da stimme ich auch zu. Die Vergleichbarkeit ist da recht schwer, weil die Ansätze in der Entwicklung und im Aufbau der Systeme eben schon sehr unterschiedlich ist. Da pulseaudio aber der defacto Standard ist, kann ich seine Aussage schon nachvollziehen und ich sehe es eigentlich auch als Systemkomponente, wie auch systemd oder cups etc. Das sind einfach Teile die gemeinsam entwickelt werden und Gott sei Dank kocht da nicht jede Distro ihre eigene Suppe. MMn. gibt es sowieso schon zu viele unterschiedliche Distros, wenn die dann auch noch beginnen ihren eigenen Sounddienst und Displayserver zu entwickeln, dann gute Nacht. 

Im Grunde läuft das bei Windows aber auch nicht viel anders. Ein Teil der Entwickler kümmert sich dort auch bspw. um den Kernel, der andere um irgendwelche Systemdienste, die anderen um die GUI und wir bekommen dann eben die fertige "Distro" präsentiert.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Mag sein... wenn du mal nicht am Klo sitzt und schnell etwas erledigen willst, dann nervt es schon.


Was muß man als Privatmensch denn am Rechner unbedingt schnell erledigen, das keine 5 Minuten Zeit hat? 
bzw: was kann man nicht derart vorplanen, daß man es zB am Vorabend schon erledigt?



> Allerdings könnte ich mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal ein so langsam startendes Windows gesehen habe.


kA, wie lange mein Rechner braucht, ich sitz ja nicht mit einer Stopuhr davor. 
Genausowenig interessiert mich mein Gewicht.Ich seh doch, wenn ich nen Bauchansatz bekomme und drauf achten muß, ausgewogener zu essen oder mich mehr zu bewegen. Wofür muß ich da genau wissen, wie viel ich wiege?



> Wenn du es nicht in den Einstellungen deaktiviert hast wird dir Werbung für bspw. Apps im Startmenü angezeigt.


Immer noch die Frage: Wo soll die sein?

"Gelegentlich Vorschläge im Startmenü anzeigen" habe ich beispielsweise aktiviert (ist jetzt das, was sich am ehesten nach Werbung anhört) - trotzdem habe ich noch nie was davon mitgekriegt. Liegt möglicherweise daran, daß ich das "Startmenü" im Vollbildmodus verwende ...



> Das ist das klassische Startmenü und das haben wohl nur sehr wenige noch so genutzt und musste auch explizit so eingestellt werden.


Aber wie sieht denn dann das Win7 Startmenü großartig anders aus?
Zu allen Programmen, die man nicht angeheftet hat oder die rechts in der 2ten Spalte angezeigt werden, muß man sich doch immer noch wie im klassischen Startmenü durch durchhangeln und anklicken öffnen - genauso wie schon seit Win95.



> Jep und anstatt dieses Passwort eingeben zu müssen kannst du einen PIN Code vergeben und dich damit einloggen.


Man *kann*. Ist was anderes als "wird abgefragt" was eine Unausweichlichkeit beinhaltet.

Genauso *kann *man sich auch mit seinem Handy einloggen - was auch immer das für einen Vorteil bringen soll, den Start durch zusätzliches Handy Hantieren künstlich zu verlangsamen ...


----------



## DeathMD (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was muß man als Privatmensch denn am Rechner unbedingt schnell erledigen, das keine 5 Minuten Zeit hat?
> bzw: was kann man nicht derart vorplanen, daß man es zB am Vorabend schon erledigt?
> 
> kA, wie lange mein Rechner braucht, ich sitz ja nicht mit einer Stopuhr davor.




Du hast etwas vergessen auszudrucken, müsstest eigentlich aber schon los zur Arbeit, startest noch mal schnell und erledigst es... wäre ein Bsp. was mir schnell einfällt. In der Regel muss man Dinge schnell erledigen, die man eben nicht vorplanen kann, weil man darauf vergessen hat.

Wie lange genau interessiert mich auch nicht, es macht trotzdem einen merklichen Unterschied ob der Rechner jetzt 3 Sekunden bootet oder über eine Minute braucht. Nach der Minute ist der Druck nämlich schon wieder vorbei und der Rechner bereits heruntergefahren, im anderen Fall würde er noch immer starten.



Worrel schrieb:


> Immer noch die Frage: Wo soll die sein?
> 
> "Gelegentlich Vorschläge im Startmenü anzeigen" habe ich beispielsweise aktiviert (ist jetzt das, was sich am ehesten nach Werbung anhört) - trotzdem habe ich noch nie was davon mitgekriegt. Liegt möglicherweise daran, daß ich das "Startmenü" im Vollbildmodus verwende ...



Ja genau das meine ich. Kann sein, dass es am Vollbildmodus des Startmenüs liegt (dann vermutlich ein Bug), bei mir wurde aber durchaus ab und an Werbung für Apps angezeigt. Es war aber keine nervige Werbung und kann durchaus übersehen werden, wenn man nicht genau darauf achtet.



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht denn dann das Win7 Startmenü großartig anders aus?
> Zu allen Programmen, die man nicht angeheftet hat oder die rechts in der 2ten Spalte angezeigt werden, muß man sich doch immer noch wie im klassischen Startmenü durch durchhangeln und anklicken öffnen - genauso wie schon seit Win95.



Beim klassischen Startmenü musst du dich durch noch mehr Ebenen hangeln als beim Windows 7 Menü, optimal war es aber auch nicht, da stimme ich zu. Ich bin ja schon lange ein Freund eines Vollbildschirmmenüs wie dem Dash unter Ubuntu Unity oder Gnome Shell, da gibt es solche Menüs auch schon lange. Unter Windows 8 war es einfach mies umgesetzt und es wirkte wie ein Fremdkörper, unter Windows 10 wirkt es viel besser integriert.



Worrel schrieb:


> Man *kann*. Ist was anderes als "wird abgefragt" was eine Unausweichlichkeit beinhaltet. Genauso *kann *man sich auch mit seinem Handy einloggen - was auch immer das für einen Vorteil bringen soll, den Start durch zusätzliches Handy Hantieren künstlich zu verlangsamen ...



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass du die Funktion gar nicht kennst, deshalb die Erklärung.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man *kann*. Ist was anderes als "wird abgefragt" was eine Unausweichlichkeit beinhaltet.
> 
> Genauso *kann *man sich auch mit seinem Handy einloggen - was auch immer das für einen Vorteil bringen soll, den Start durch zusätzliches Handy Hantieren künstlich zu verlangsamen ...


Wenn du Win neu installierst, was ich ja im Oktober auf dem neuen Rechner tun musste, dann ist die PIN pflicht und kein "kann" mehr. Man kann das normale Passwort bzw. halt seinen Account nicht mehr zum Einloggen nehmen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Du hast etwas vergessen auszudrucken, müsstest eigentlich aber schon los zur Arbeit, startest noch mal schnell und erledigst es...


Wenn dir das erst 2 Minuten, bevor du aus der Tür mußt, einfällt, ist das verdammt schlechtes Zeitmanagament. Wozu gibt's denn heutzutage diverse ToDo Listen und sonstige Erinnerungshilfen?
Wenn ich was audrucken muß, weiß ich das jedenfalls schon vorher und hab das dann entsprechend dabei.

dh: auf einem USB Stick, denn mein Drucker steht im Copyshop. 



> Dinge [...], die man eben nicht vorplanen kann, weil man darauf vergessen hat.


Doch, die kann man vorplanen, indem man sie einfach nicht vergißt. Und wenn man sie doch vergißt, weil man sich nirgends dafür eine Notiz gemacht hat, war es auch nicht so wichtig und kann ebenso gut nach der Arbeit oder morgen noch erledigt werden.



> Nach der Minute ist der Druck nämlich schon wieder vorbei und der Rechner bereits heruntergefahren,


Wenn denn nicht gerade der Druckkopf verstopft, die Tinte leer, kein Druckerpapier mehr da oder sonstwie der Ausdruck einfach nur verschmiert ist. Weshalb ich eben nur noch _drucken lasse_, statt mir den ganzen Mist selber anzutun. 



> Ja genau das meine ich. Kann sein, dass es am Vollbildmodus des Startmenüs liegt (dann vermutlich ein Bug), bei mir wurde aber durchaus ab und an Werbung für Apps angezeigt. Es war aber keine nervige Werbung und kann durchaus übersehen werden, wenn man nicht genau darauf achtet.


Bei mir wird im Vollbildmodus definitiv keine Werbung angezeigt, das würde ich doch sehen. Oder meint ihr etwa die Livekachel von der Store App, die man mit 2 Mausklicks ausstellen/vom Startbildschirm löschen kann? Natürlich gibt es *in der Store App *Werbung, aber das ist doch was anderes als "in Windows". 
Sonst macht Amazon auf ihrer Webseite ja auch "in Windows" Werbung.
Oder Steam/Origin/...


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du Win neu installierst, was ich ja im Oktober auf dem neuen Rechner tun musste, dann ist die PIN pflicht und kein "kann" mehr. Man kann das normale Passwort bzw. halt seinen Account nicht mehr zum Einloggen nehmen.


Du hattest doch eben gepostet, daß man das trotzdem so konfigurieren kann, daß men sein altes Paßwort verwendet (als PIN). Demnach wäre die ausschlaggebende "Änderung für alte Leute", um die es ging, ja gar nicht vorhanden, selbst, wenn man jetzt eine "PIN" eingeben muß.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du hattest doch eben gepostet, daß man das trotzdem so konfigurieren kann, daß men sein altes Paßwort verwendet (als PIN). Demnach wäre die ausschlaggebende "Änderung für alte Leute", um die es ging, ja gar nicht vorhanden, selbst, wenn man jetzt eine "PIN" eingeben muß.



Ja kann man, es heißt dann aber trotzdem PIN und nicht mehr Passwort im Login und es ist halt unabhängig vom Account-Passwort.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> ....Ich mache es in einer meiner Windows VMs genauso.



Du als Größter Windows Feind hier hast eine VM auf Windows? Warum denn? Was gefällt dir denn an Windows das du es doch in einer VM laufen hast? Sehr komisch.
Da muss wohl doch etwas sein was du brauchst und es in deiner Linux Welt nicht gibt. Oder?


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du als Größter Windows Feind hier hast eine VM auf Windows? Warum denn? Was gefällt dir denn an Windows das du es doch in einer VM laufen hast? Sehr komisch.
> Da muss wohl doch etwas sein was du brauchst und es in deiner Linux Welt nicht gibt. Oder?



Vielleicht um Schwachstellentests zu fahren oder Implementierungen an anderen Systemen zu prüfen?  Bei mir läuft auch eine um Software zu testen die ich im Unternehmen ausrollen muss.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du als Größter Windows Feind


Naja, er ist einer der wenigen Linuxer, mit denen man vernünftig und gut diskutieren kann, ohne dass er gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt oder sowas. Das rechne ich ihm hoch an.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, er ist einer der wenigen Linuxer, mit denen man vernünftig und gut diskutieren kann, ohne dass er gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt oder sowas. Das rechne ich ihm hoch an.



Über Linux eventuell, da gebe ich dir recht und da scheint er auch recht Flott zu sein, in Sachen Windows und seine vor allem Vorurteile ist das eine andere Sache. da ist er schon lange nicht mehr Up to date.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, er ist einer der wenigen Linuxer, mit denen man vernünftig und gut diskutieren kann, ohne dass er gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt oder sowas. Das rechne ich ihm hoch an.



Ich würde auch sehr viel distanzierter und anders mit im Diskutieren wenn er nicht immer so herabfallend über Windows und alles andere außerhalb der Linux Welt denken würde. Da ist er nämlich ein wenig zu Eng gestrickt. Er denkt leider das es außer Linux nichts anderes gibt das auch gut genug ist.


----------



## 1xok (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du als Größter Windows Feind hier hast eine VM auf Windows? Warum denn? Was gefällt dir denn an Windows das du es doch in einer VM laufen hast? Sehr komisch.
> Da muss wohl doch etwas sein was du brauchst und es in deiner Linux Welt nicht gibt. Oder?



Ja, den Support der Volksbank für ein Konto, das ich als Schatzmeister verwalte. Die Software (Proficash) sollte auch über Wine laufen, aber das wird von der Volksbank natürlich nicht unterstützt. D.h. wenn es da Probleme gibt, bekomme ich keinen Support. Und wenn etwas schief geht bin ich schuld und Linux natürlich sowieso (auch dann, wenn das gar nicht der Grund für einen Fehler ist). Also fahre ich das ganze auf Standard und überlasse die Sorgen anderen, die dafür ja auch bezahlt werden, während ich das alles ehrenamtlich mache.  

Dann habe ich seit Längerem eine W10 VM aus reiner Neugierde. Und für PUBG habe ich hier noch einen alten PC liegen, auf dem ich wahrscheinlich Dualboot W10/Ubuntu einrichten werde.

In ein paar Jahren nutzt ihr auch Linux, weil euer tolles Windows dann nur noch in der Cloud stattfindet, auf die ihr als PC-Gamer aber keinen Bock haben werdet.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren nutzt ihr auch Linux, weil euer tolles Windows dann nur noch in der Cloud stattfindet, auf die ihr als PC-Gamer aber keinen Bock haben werdet.


Ich weiß, das war jetzt eher Spaß, hoffe ich jedenfalls, aber das wird mit Sicherheit nicht eintreffen. Solange es Desktops gibt wird es jedenfalls auch ein lokales Windows geben müssen. 
Als Alternative kommt vielleicht irgendwann Fuchsia in Frage, mal sehen wie sich das macht. Aber bis das an Win heranreicht, werden sicher viele Jahre vergehen.


----------



## 1xok (8. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das war jetzt eher Spaß, hoffe ich jedenfalls, aber das wird mit Sicherheit nicht eintreffen. Solange es Desktops gibt wird es jedenfalls auch ein lokales Windows geben müssen.
> Als Alternative kommt vielleicht irgendwann Fuchsia in Frage, mal sehen wie sich das macht. Aber bis das an Win heranreicht, werden sicher viele Jahre vergehen.



Ne, war einfach mal gesponnen. Fuchsia wird auf mobile Geräte ausgelegt sein. Mein Xfce wird darunter wahrscheinlich nie zufriedenstellend laufen und alles was Du gewohnt bist auch nicht. Vielleicht bist Du flexibler als ich, aber für mich ist das keine Option. Schon gar nicht unter der Ägide von Google.  Ich nutze immer noch ein WindowsPhone. Das sagt, glaube ich, alles.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ne, war einfach mal gesponnen. Fuchsia wird auf mobile Geräte ausgelegt sein. Mein Xfce wird darunter wahrscheinlich nie zufriedenstellend laufen und alles was Du gewohnt bist auch nicht. Vielleicht bist Du flexibler als ich, aber für mich ist das keine Option. Schon gar nicht unter der Ägide von Google.  Ich nutze immer noch ein WindowsPhone. Das sagt, glaube ich, alles.



Fuchsia soll doch ein Desktop / Mobile Hybrid werden, auf dem auch Android Apps laufen, das aber nicht auf Android basiert sondern anders als Chrome eben ein vollwertiges System auch für Desktop. 
Windows macht sowas letztlich ja auch, dass man Win 10 sowohl auf Smartphone / Tablet als auch auf Desktop nutzen kann. 

Steckt natürlich alles noch in den Kinderschuhen, da die Bedienung mit M/T und Touch nun einmal recht unterschiedlich ausfällt, letztlich wird es auf zwischen zwei umschaltbare GUIs hinauslaufen müssen.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich nutze immer noch ein WindowsPhone. Das sagt, glaube ich, alles.


Haha, ertappt.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Fuchsia soll doch ein Desktop / Mobile Hybrid werden, ................


Mit Fuchsia will sich Google vor allem dem Leid Android entledigen und hat z.B. mit Linux rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Google will weg davon. Es ist eine reine eigene Entwicklung.
Was der liebe 1xok so gerne behauptet wird mit Fuchsia Geschichte werden, denn wenn sich das durchsetzen sollte, und das wird es, wird Linux gar keine Rolle mehr spielen.
Google dieser Milliarden Konzern wird Linux damit einfach Wegwischen. Fuchsia wird in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren rauskommen für Mobile ist Android dann weg vom Fenster, und auch Linux damit Geschichte für Mobile.
Das war es dann mit der Aussage von 1xok und Linux in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. 
Linux hat es dann leider verpasst, wie schon den Desktop Bereich wird es auch da Untergehen. 
Und Fuchsia wird alles andere Übernehmen. Und sollte MS nicht aufpassen wird es auch da Rums machen. Denn bei Googel arbeiten keine Spinner die 20 Jahre in Visionen Leben und von Marktwirtschaft nichts wissen wollten,  sondern Macher. Und Fuchsia wird unter der BSD/Apache Lizenz laufen (das steht schon fest) . Also auch Frei und für alle zugänglich sein. 
Ich bin mal Analyst, in 10 Jahren wird alles unter Fuchsia laufen was jetzt unter Linux läuft. Mobile, Konsole und PC, einfach alles. Und dann müssen auch MS und Apple gehörig aufpassen.


----------



## 1xok (9. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Mit Fuchsia will sich Google vor allem dem Leid Android entledigen und hat z.B. mit Linux rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Google will weg davon.



Aus rein lizenzrechtlinien Gründen. Der Linux-Kernel ist schon heute der einzige GPL-Code in Android. Das soll beseitigt werden. Denn dadurch sind den Lizenznehmern Anpassungen erlaubt, die sie nicht veröffentlichen müssen. Wanzen, DRM und anderes. Darum geht es. In den Rechenzentren wird natürlich weiterhin Linux laufen. Ich denke auch, dass sich Fuchsia nicht durchsetzen wird. Außer Google wird niemand darein investieren. Die GPL ist eine demilitarisierte Zone. Die braucht man einfach, wenn Großmächte aufeinander treffen. Ansonsten gibt es Krieg. Und den verlieren am Ende alle.


----------



## Batze (9. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass sich Fuchsia nicht durchsetzen wird. .


Und es welchen Gründen?


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich geht es den Firmen gerade darum, ihre geschützten Technologien etc. zu nutzen, dann durch Patentaustausch andere Technologien ebenfalls nutzen zu können usw. Jede große kommerzielle Firma setzt auf sowas. Die GPL ist nur für "lästiges Kleinzeug" übrig, bevor irgendwas Geld kostet wird eben gelegentlich mal Software daraus genommen, wenn es passt, kostet ja eben nichts. 

Es hat ja seinen Grund, dass Google von Android und somit Linux scheinbar weg will und auf etwas komplett eigenes setzen will, das machen sie nicht aus Nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich Technoligien und somit Patente und Urheberrechte sichern wollen. Android war damals eine praktische, günstige Lösung für sie, jetzt haben sie das aber nicht mehr nötig sondern können eben richtig einsteigen.


----------



## 1xok (10. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und es welchen Gründen?



Wie gesagt, an Fuchsia wird nur Google arbeiten. Wie Spiritogre schon schrieb geht es da um Patente u.s.w..

Hat bisher aber nie geklappt. Bisher sind alle damit auf die Nase gefallen. Denn letztlich isolierst Du ein System dadurch und schwimmst in Deinem eigen Saft. Aber ich wünsche Google viel Erfolg. Nur Microsoft, Apple und andere werden das halt nicht nutzen. Linux nutzen alle, weil es frei ist. Vor allem frei von Patenten. Nicht zuletzt Dank Microsoft.

Es ist doch einfach so. Der große Monopolist will immer alles kontrollieren und bestimmen. Früher war das Mircosoft. Heute ist es Google.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, an Fuchsia wird nur Google arbeiten. Wie Spiritogre schon schrieb geht es da um Patente u.s.w..
> 
> Hat bisher aber nie geklappt. Bisher sind alle damit auf die Nase gefallen. Denn letztlich isolierst Du ein System dadurch und schwimmst in Deinem eigen Saft. Aber ich wünsche Google viel Erfolg. Nur Microsoft, Apple und andere werden das halt nicht nutzen. Linux nutzen alle, weil es frei ist. Vor allem frei von Patenten. Nicht zuletzt Dank Microsoft.
> 
> Es ist doch einfach so. Der große Monopolist will immer alles kontrollieren und bestimmen. Früher war das Mircosoft. Heute ist es Google.



Ähm, irgendwie ist deine Wahrnehmung ziemlich verzerrt. Natürlich funktioniert es wunderbar, im Gegensatz zum eben freien Linux. Microsofts Windows hat fast 90 Prozent Marktanteil, Apple hat beinahe 10 und Linux, nunja, das dümpelt irgendwo zwischen 1 - 2 Prozent, je nach Statistik. 

Microsoft, Apple und Google gehören zu den größten und reichsten Firmen der Welt - eben weil sie ihre Technologien haben. Wo sind die ganzen Open Software Firmen? Die können alle zusammen nicht einem der großen Konzerne das Wasser reichen. 

Das zeigt doch wunderbar, wer Geld verdienen will und auf dem Markt Verbreitung erfahren will, der tut verdammt gut daran auf Patente etc. zu setzen.


----------



## 1xok (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, irgendwie ist deine Wahrnehmung ziemlich verzerrt. Natürlich funktioniert es wunderbar, im Gegensatz zum eben freien Linux. Microsofts Windows hat fast 90 Prozent Marktanteil, Apple hat beinahe 10 und Linux, nunja, das dümpelt irgendwo zwischen 1 - 2 Prozent, je nach Statistik.



Du hast auch auf Deinem Windows 10 Rechner ein Linux-Subsystem. Und dass Linux im Desktopbereich nur ein Nischendasein führt, hinter MIcrosoft nicht daran MInecraft dafür anzubeten. Eben auch den neuen Launcher und so weiter. Da bieten sie sogar für Ubuntu und Arch-Linux fertige Installationspakete. Wäre noch vor 10 Jahren absolut undenkbar gewesen. 

Na ja, lass uns das ein anderes mal ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Du hast auch auf Deinem Windows 10 Rechner ein Linux-Subsystem. Und dass Linux im Desktopbereich nur ein Nischendasein führt, hinter MIcrosoft nicht daran MInecraft dafür anzubeten. Eben auch den neuen Launcher und so weiter. Da bieten sie sogar für Ubuntu und Arch-Linux fertige Installationspakete. Wäre noch vor 10 Jahren absolut undenkbar gewesen.
> 
> Na ja, lass uns das ein anderes mal ausdiskutieren.



Microsoft macht viel neben Windows.


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Linux nutzen alle, weil es frei ist.


Ja, vor allem die 1%-3% Weltweit  am Desktop. Das definierst du also mit alle.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem die 1%-3% Weltweit  am Desktop. Das definierst du also mit alle.


Wie genau kommt es eigentlich dass du dich bei jeder Diskussion zum Marketshare immer so auf die Desktops und Workstations versteifst und IoT, Server oder Mobile Devices völlig außer Acht lässt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wie genau kommt es eigentlich dass du dich bei jeder Diskussion zum Marketshare immer so auf die Desktops und Workstations versteifst und IoT, Server oder Mobile Devices völlig außer Acht lässt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Weil das alles verschiedene Bereiche sind. Und weil Desktop das für Endanwender interessante ist. Und Mobile wesentlich Android ist (90 Prozent), was zwar Teile von Linux verwendet aber selbst im Kernel auch viel eigenes. 
Bei (Web-) Servern liegt Microsoft je nach Statistik zwischen 30 und 40 Prozent sowie Linux basierende Server bei 45 bis 60 Prozent (irgendwie zeigt da jede Statistik-Seite andere Zahlen). Gleiches wie bei Servern gilt bei Embedded Devices, als Endanwender merkt man vom System genau gar nichts, weil das unsichtbar im Hintergrund werkelt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... als Endanwender merkt man vom System genau gar nichts, weil das unsichtbar im Hintergrund werkelt.


Und? Trotzdem wird dadurch Linux verwendet, selbst, wenn man es nicht sofort sieht oder mit Skins aussehen läßt wie Windows.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...] als Endanwender merkt man vom System genau gar nichts, weil das unsichtbar im Hintergrund werkelt.


Sorry, aber die Argumentation geht mir nicht ganz ein. Du konfigurierst deinen Router, merkst aber nicht ob das System läuft oder nicht? Du richtest deine Smart-Home-Geräte ein, merkst aber nicht ob die SW performant läuft? Du nutzt dein Navi im Auto, stellst aber nicht fest ob das GPS schnell startet?
Ich bin hier (im Gegensatz zu anderen) nicht drauf aus ein OS bis auf's Messer zu verteidigen, aber fair bleiben sollte man beim Vergleich wohl schon. Und nur weil der Anteil von Desktop-PCs mit Windows höher ist als der mit einer Linux-Installation, ist der Umkehrschluss ja nicht dass zweiteres faktisch obsolet ist.
Ich könnte einige Dinge im Job auf einem Windowssystem gar nicht machen und viele nicht ohne horrende Softwarekosten hinzunehmen, die ich, als Angestellter, weder tragen kann noch will.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und? Trotzdem wird dadurch Linux verwendet, selbst, wenn man es nicht sofort sieht oder mit Skins aussehen läßt wie Windows.





RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Argumentation geht mir nicht ganz ein. Du konfigurierst deinen Router, merkst aber nicht ob das System läuft oder nicht? Du richtest deine Smart-Home-Geräte ein, merkst aber nicht ob die SW performant läuft? Du nutzt dein Navi im Auto, stellst aber nicht fest ob das GPS schnell startet?
> Ich bin hier (im Gegensatz zu anderen) nicht drauf aus ein OS bis auf's Messer zu verteidigen, aber fair bleiben sollte man beim Vergleich wohl schon. Und nur weil der Anteil von Desktop-PCs mit Windows höher ist als der mit einer Linux-Installation, ist der Umkehrschluss ja nicht dass zweiteres faktisch obsolet ist.
> Ich könnte einige Dinge im Job auf einem Windowssystem gar nicht machen und viele nicht ohne horrende Softwarekosten hinzunehmen, die ich, als Angestellter, weder tragen kann noch will.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Der Unterschied ist der, dass es sich dabei um angepasste Linux Kernels handelt, bei denen die Hersteller der Hardware eigene Oberflächen machen. Im Grunde nutzen sie Linux als Basis nur, weil es eben da und kostenlos ist, teils ist es ja nicht mal Linux sondern BSD oder gar direkt ein Unix, was gerne mit in einen Topf geworfen wird, aber eigentlich sind diese ganzen Systeme und Geräte ziemlich eigenständig und haben mit einem Linux Betriebssystem nicht wirklich viel zu tun. 

Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, was du im Job angeblich nicht auf Windows machen kannst oder wo du auf Windows zwingend teure Software nutzen musst, Die meisten Open Source Anwendungsprogramme gibt es nämlich für Win und Linux, bei Win hat man nur den zusätzlichen Vorteil, auch kommerzielle Software nutzen zu können.  

Ich bin inzwischen z.B. fast vollständig von Open Source weg, weil ich bessere kommerzielle aber dennoch kostenlos durch Giveaways bekommene Software einsetze, die merklich besser ist. 

Was ich an Open Source noch nutze ist VLC allerdings als Drittplayer nach Zoom Player und DVDFab Player sowie MP3 Tag (weil das halt super klein und damit sehr effizient ist, wenn ich nur mal einen Tag ändern will und ich dann keine größere Audio Software starten muss). Achso, und Calibre noch, wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, ob das überhaupt Open Source ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, was du im Job angeblich nicht auf Windows machen kannst oder wo du auf Windows zwingend teure Software nutzen musst[...]


Ich mache z.B. IT-Security-Audits und ohne SW wie Metasploit und Armitage oder Burp, für die es keine verwertbaren Windows-Alternativen gibt, wäre ich da echt aufgeschmissen. Es gibt zwar Software wie Core Impact, die ich als Ersatz für OpenVAS nutzen könnte, aber die Kosten sind häufig dennoch erheblich höher im MS-Sektor. Außerdem setze ich viel auf einen Raspberry als Command&Control-Server oder WiFi-Spoofer...das kann ich ressourcenseitig mit Windows Embedded oder Win10 IoT nicht abbilden.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich mache z.B. IT-Security-Audits und ohne SW wie Metasploit und Armitage oder Burp, für die es keine verwertbaren Windows-Alternativen gibt, wäre ich da echt aufgeschmissen. Es gibt zwar Software wie Core Impact, die ich als Ersatz für OpenVAS nutzen könnte, aber die Kosten sind häufig dennoch erheblich höher im MS-Sektor. Außerdem setze ich viel auf einen Raspberry als Command&Control-Server oder WiFi-Spoofer...das kann ich ressourcenseitig mit Windows Embedded oder Win10 IoT nicht abbilden.



Okay, da habe ich keine Ahnung von. Allerdings gibt es Armitage, Metasploit und Burp auch für Windows und teils sogar OS X, womit deiner Argumantation die Grundlage entzogen wäre. 
Und der Rest sollte auch mit Win gehen...


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es Armitage, Metasploit und Burp auch für Windows und teils sogar OS X, womit deiner Argumantation die Grundlage entzogen wäre.


 Ich weiß schon, der Funktionsumfang wird durch das OS allerdings beschränkt und die SW an AV-Software und Defender vorbei arbeiten zu lassen ist auch kaum spaßig. Ich hab da tatsächlich unter Windows einen höheren administrativen Aufwand. 
Und klar gänge auch einiges mit Win, aber eben nicht bei der Performance und in dem Funktionsumfang.
Man könnte da auch IIS und Apache vergleichen, aber ich will das Linux=Webserver-Argument nicht untermauern


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, der Funktionsumfang wird durch das OS allerdings beschränkt und die SW an AV-Software und Defender vorbei arbeiten zu lassen ist auch kaum spaßig. Ich hab da tatsächlich unter Windows einen höheren administrativen Aufwand.
> Und klar gänge auch einiges mit Win, aber eben nicht bei der Performance und in dem Funktionsumfang.
> Man könnte da auch IIS und Apache vergleichen, aber ich will das Linux=Webserver-Argument nicht untermauern



Ich glaube, das hat dann eher was mit Gewöhnung zu tun als mit wirklicher Leistung oder vor allem Aufwand. Was man kennt kann man halt schneller.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das hat dann eher was mit Gewöhnung zu tun als mit wirklicher Leistung oder vor allem Aufwand. Was man kennt kann man halt schneller.


Sicher, gerade beim Umgang mit Betriebssystemen ist das so. Aber ich bin jetzt gut 20 Jahre Windows-Anwender (und -Administrator) und seit 10 Jahren auch mit Linux unterwegs und deswegen behaupte ich auch die Vorzüge pro Anwendungsfall abwägen zu können. Ich nehme für meine Belange das OS, dass mir in dem Moment der Anforderungen den höchsten Komfort gepaart mit der Leistungsfähigkeit zum Erreichen des Ziels bietet. Und das ist nunmal nicht immer Windows. Nur weil das eine OS etwas prinzipiell kann, heißt das nicht dass es das auch am besten kann...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Sicher, gerade beim Umgang mit Betriebssystemen ist das so. Aber ich bin jetzt gut 20 Jahre Windows-Anwender (und -Administrator) und seit 10 Jahren auch mit Linux unterwegs und deswegen behaupte ich auch die Vorzüge pro Anwendungsfall abwägen zu können. Ich nehme für meine Belange das OS, dass mir in dem Moment der Anforderungen den höchsten Komfort gepaart mit der Leistungsfähigkeit zum Erreichen des Ziels bietet. Und das ist nunmal nicht immer Windows. Nur weil das eine OS etwas prinzipiell kann, heißt das nicht dass es das auch am besten kann...



Sicher, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass gerade Text-Shell Nutzer bzgl. administrativer Dinge das schneller mit Linux erledigen können. Nur ich halte das halt für nicht normale Benutzer Szenarien für Desktop-Anwender. Und bei meinen Ausflügen zu Linux war halt im Vergleich zu Windows alles immer weniger elegant gelöst, was. u.a. eben auch an den Oberflächen lag, die nicht ins System integriert sind sondern nur draufgesetzt. Und bei Software die ich nutze aus Bereichen wie Audio, Video, Foto, DTP, Office usw. liegt Windows einfach meilenweit vorne.

Ich persönlich kam unter Linux auch oft nicht herum für Einstellungen, die ich in Windows mit zwei, drei Klicks gemacht habe in eine Shell zu müssen. Nur habe ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf DOS-mäßige Bedienung, die Zeiten sind für mich lange vorbei. Natürlich bin ich jetzt nicht gant auf aktuellem Stand, mein letzter Ausflug ist halt schon zwei, drei Jahre her. Aber damals musste ich z.B. Softmaker Office in Ubuntu mit Unity über Shell manuell installieren, ein absoluter Witz, sowas darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Sicher, gerade beim Umgang mit Betriebssystemen ist das so. Aber ich bin jetzt gut 20 Jahre Windows-Anwender (und -Administrator) und seit 10 Jahren auch mit Linux unterwegs und deswegen behaupte ich auch die Vorzüge pro Anwendungsfall abwägen zu können. Ich nehme für meine Belange das OS, dass mir in dem Moment der Anforderungen den höchsten Komfort gepaart mit der Leistungsfähigkeit zum Erreichen des Ziels bietet. Und das ist nunmal nicht immer Windows. Nur weil das eine OS etwas prinzipiell kann, heißt das nicht dass es das auch am besten kann...



Da kann ich dir gut zustimmen. Nicht für alles ist immer das vorhandene das Optimale.
Aber was heißt das schon.
Es kommt immer auf die Umgebung darauf an was man gerade macht und vor allem wo man gerade arbeitet.
Video/Musik und alles was man sagen wir mal im Profi Bereich im Multimedia macht kenne ich keine Profi Firma die nicht mit Apple arbeitet, das hat auch seinen Grund, weil die Software dazu einfach Klasse ist.
Windows ist für alles da was z.B. im Office Bereich tätig ist, um nur mal das Kern Sekment zu beleuchten, da ist Windows uneingeschränkt der Platzhirsch.
Linux hat im Bereich der Webserver einen Großen Marktanteil. 
Aber jetzt kommen wir mal darauf zurück warum Linux da so gut aufgestellt ist, und das ist ganz einfach der Kostenfaktor. Und das kann wohl niemand bestreiten.
Linux ist in der Basis einfach Kostenlos.
Stell dir nur mal die Google Server mit Windows/Apple vor, das wären Milliarden an Zusatz Kosten. Schlechter wäre es nicht,aber die Preise wären Enorm.
Wie isch schon immer sagte, Linux gibt es nur noch wegen der Kosten und der kleineren Werbungs Vorteil gegenüber z.B. BSD, ansonsten wäre es doch schon längst weg vom Markt. Im Home bereich total Uninteressant und auf Serverbasis nur im Massen Bereich. Kritische Sachen laufen auf BSD.


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Im Home bereich total Uninteressant


Da kann ich auch weiterhin nicht zustimmen, da ich Wetten darauf abschließen würde dass jeder, der hier mitliest, Linux im Heimbereich nutzt


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch weiterhin nicht zustimmen, da ich Wetten darauf abschließen würde dass jeder, der hier mitliest, Linux im Heimbereich nutzt



Also ich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht auf meinem PC. Noch nicht mal mein Router läuft auf Linux, wo du wohl drauf aus bist du Schlingel. Hihi Mein Router ist selbst aufgesetzt und läuft über BSD. Und vieles was du glaubst läuft immer noch über Java. Dein Toaster, deine Waschmaschine deine Fernbedienungen, ganzen Haushaltssachen, alles Java, aber nixi Linux. Dafür ist Linux nämlich einfach zu angreifbar für und ist dahin noch gar nicht vorgestoßen.
Und nebenbei, wir reden hier wohl von Linux, also dem Kernel, und da gibt es im Haushalt gar nicht so viel. Linux ist eben nur der ganz kleine Kernel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, alles darauf hat mit Linux nämlich nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und vieles was du glaubst läuft immer noch über Java.


Jede JVM braucht einen Unterbau. Das muss zwar nicht zwangsläufig Linux sein, aber ohne OS geht da nicht viel, weil einfach der HW-Layer fehlt.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Jede JVM braucht einen Unterbau. Das muss zwar nicht zwangsläufig Linux sein, aber ohne OS geht da nicht viel, weil einfach der HW-Layer fehlt.



Was hat denn bei Java die Unterste Schicht mit Linux zu tun. Java gab es schon weit vor Linux, um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen.  Oh Man.  Wenn ich sowas nur höre. Bist du der typische Linux Gamer Fan, Null Ahnung?


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat denn bei Java die Unterste Schicht mit Linux zu tun.


Hast du Schwierigkeiten damit deine eigenen Posts zu lesen oder denkst du einfach etwas anderes als du schreibst? Du erzählst was von IoT-Devices und HomeTech und dass das alles Java-basiert wäre, ich sag dir das Java nicht auf BareMetal läuft und jetzt fragst du mich was du da geschrieben hast?
Du brauchst für eine funktionierende JVM einen "Übersetzer" auf der HW-Ebene, so wie bei jeder anderen Art der Virtualisierung auch. Und dort kommt dann ein HyperVisor zum Einsatz...das ist es, was da oben steht.
So etwas wie JavaCard oder OSv, die das vin dir geschriebene könnten, sind für interaktive Consumerprodukte gar nicht gedacht und nicht praktikabel.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

Da bringst du aber so einige durcheinander. Ich erzähle nix und habe nicht damit angefangen  zu erzählen Java brächte sowas wie Linux als Unterbau. Das warst doch wohl eher du. Dreh mir also bitte nichts um. Und wieso sollte es der normale User überhaupt brauchen, der weiß noch nicht mal was es ist oder wozu es nützlich ist.
Weit über 95% der Anwender interessiert das Gelaber von VM, Linux, Kernel und was dahinter steckt doch gar nicht. Bleiben wir doch mal in der Realität, und da ist Linux weit weit weg von, sieht man ja bei den 1-2% Desktop Systemen.
Das im Profi Bereich ist was ganz anderes, und auch da schwindet Linux erheblich  weil es mehr als nur Eine Alternative gibt, MS wurde ja nun auch Billiger.


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Januar 2019)

Du schreibst wirr, ich bin raus.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Du schreibst wirr, ich bin raus.



Kein Problem, wenn du nichts verstehst und ein wenig weniger Ahnung hast und dann verwirrst bist, ist Okey. BB


----------

